# Need Embroiderer!!



## Laxmaster92 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm looking for an embroiderer to do some bulk work for me and I was wondering if anyone knew of a place/someone who does quality, competitive work.

Basically, I'll have upwards of 50 garments that will need a 1" X 1" one color logo on the left breast, a very simple job.

If anyone knows of anyone, please let me know!


----------



## Lpage (Oct 23, 2010)

Where are you located?


----------



## Laxmaster92 (Aug 14, 2011)

New York (US)


----------



## Lpage (Oct 23, 2010)

I have an excellent partner I work with but I am in Michigan. I found her on a simple sign at my local dry cleaner. I'm sure you will now receive information from members within your state posted, but if you don't, when you are out shopping, look at other shopper's or salesperson's polos - if you see embroidery you like, ask them where they got it! You may have to do a little detective work, but you'll have an idea on the quality.


----------



## Laxmaster92 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for your advice.

I wouldn't be opposed to sending them out of state by the way.

But if anyone in the Albany, NY area or Long Island area knows of someone, please let me know!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You need to clear out your PM box...

Send me a PM with the logo and ballpark price you are looking for. I have 3 embroidery machines in Central NJ.


----------



## babyplays (Jul 7, 2011)

i'm also looking for a local embroiderer in northern california.i have the shirts,and i'm looking for wholesale pricing only.the work is 15,000 stitch.can you beat $8.00 a shirt.you can e-mail me at nordmanjr@MSn.com


----------



## kchanthirath (Dec 24, 2011)

I can do it for you. Give me your number so I can call you. I do great embroidery work and can help you. If you need it soon I can have it out for you by next week.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

